# Nintendo characters vs Sega characters



## keyboad (Jun 20, 2006)

think of this as the sequal of mario vs sonic

nintendo series i know:
Mario bros
golden sun
fire emblem
pokemon
legend of zelda
advance wars
wario ware inc.(wario man!!!)
eternal darkness sanitys requirem(scareyist game ever)
mario rpg series(geno mallow,kooper bombette, you know)
samus
fox
kirby series
F-zeroe series
pleas tell me if theres any more series

sega series i know of:
sonic
super monkey ball (what can they do? roll over the other series?)
golden ax
gunstar heroes
astro boy omega factor
shining force
vurtra fighter

i cant remember this game but your this comic wrighter and lightning struk while your wrighting and you get transported in to this comic

sorry but thats all i know please and if you know please tell me over this thread and it will be added to this list


----------



## Valdens (Jun 20, 2006)

Sega has no one memorable, therefore, they lose.


----------



## Metalvirus (Jun 20, 2006)

Sonic is more memorable for me than all of those Nintendo characters.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jun 20, 2006)

Sega almost wins, but loses when everyone realises Shadow used to be cool before he became just sonic with a handgun and no chili dogs.

Then snake shows up randomly out of his cardboard box and yells "Showtime!"



Honestly though, Nintendo characters would win.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 20, 2006)

They have Samus. That's auto-win.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 20, 2006)

Sega wins...

Just 'cause Genesis was my favorite system and I remember playing Golden Axe and Sonic 3.


----------



## Envy (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah.. Nintendo pretty much just outnumbers Sega from that list you have.


----------



## Valdens (Jun 20, 2006)

Golden Axe = <3


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 20, 2006)

nintendo wins......can anyone say mario...


----------



## UzumakiNarutoKyubbi (Jun 25, 2006)

theres no contest, nintendo wins it all
Zelda, SSBM, Naruto, Spyro= Thumbs up, except Spyro, Thumbs in the center

and Naruto is the newest series for Gamecube with Naruto : Clash of Ninja 2 comin out later on this year, and SSB with its 3rd installment, Super Smash Brothers Brawl, Zelda with the Twilight Princess comin out later on too, Nintendo is like Zelda and Sega is like Ganon, Nintendo triumphs over Sega


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 25, 2006)

UzumakiNarutoKyubbi said:
			
		

> and Naruto is the newest series for Gamecube with Naruto : Clash of Ninja 2 comin out later on this year, and SSB with its 3rd installment, Super Smash Brothers Brawl, Zelda with the Twilight Princess comin out later on too, Nintendo is like Zelda and Sega is like Ganon, Nintendo triumphs over Sega


 
  FYI, naruto doens't count as an original for nintendo since it started as a manga, also sony has it's own version of naruto thus it's now  trendwhor3able


----------



## Jeffrey199 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nintendo wins, the only one on the list for Sega characters that would put up a fight is Sonic, and he is just too overwhelmed by pure numbers. Not to mention Mewtwo would pwn sonic then ask whats for dinner.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, let's be fair here. He only listed Sega characters he knows, so I think we should add a few...

The entire Gunstar Heros cast, particularly Green (Excluding Golden Silver as he is a cosmic)

Chakan, the Forever Man, he can't die but can be sent back to purgatory for a while.

Streets of Rage cast, they are all good fighters and Shiva is a Ninja.

I can name some others, but I want to see if that rings any bells for other people to come up with a few.


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Golden Silver alone could beat up just about all the Nintendo characters, for he is ridiculously overpowered. But I suppose excluding him is fair. However other powerful characters in Sega series include:

Shinobi Series- Joe Musashi, Moritsune, Hotsuma, the various villains like Hiruko and Zeed.

Virtua Fighter- An all star cast of great fighters, they do lack energy moves though, for the game is a realistic fighter.

Shining Force- A classic Sega RPG, some decent characters in this series. (Too many to list)

Vectorman- The cleaning bot of DEATH.

That's enough for now, but that's not even close to all the Sega characters out there.

On a side note: If you're going to include characters from Eternal Darkness, exclude the Gods (especially Xelototh), because it's not really fair. If not, I call Golden Silver into play to even the odds.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 26, 2006)

Nintendo wins  What can Sega characters do to Pokemon? or Zelda? Sonic maybe a tough foe,because he's freakin' fast!!!


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Nintendo wins  What can Sega characters do to Pokemon? or Zelda? Sonic maybe a tough foe,because he's freakin' fast!!!



Did you not read the last two posts? Pokemon are actually _really_ weak (most can be easily overpowered by a skilled human and they only fight eachother). I really don't think you can honestly believe that the Nintendo lot can beat the previously mentioned slew of Ninjas. As for the actual answer to your question, Chakan alone defeats Link, the pokemon can be taken out by either Red or Blue (Gunstar Heros) since they have a weapon that never runs out of ammo and tracks enemies namely chaser (They can just sit there holding the trigger pointing the gun up and yawning every so often). Other Zelda characters can be dispatched through various means (Ninja being the most obvious). So really, it seems to be Sega FTW if you know anything about them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 26, 2006)

As much as I love Nintendo, SEGA has Virtual On... 

Wait... Nintendo had the Battle Clash and Metal Combat: Falcon's Revenge Mecha too which were pretty much intergalactic super robots...  Nintendo FTW!


----------



## Mojim (Jun 26, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Did you not read the last two posts? Pokemon are actually _really_ weak (most can be easily overpowered by a skilled human and they only fight eachother). I really don't think you can honestly believe that the Nintendo lot can beat the previously mentioned slew of Ninjas. As for the actual answer to your question, Chakan alone defeats Link, the pokemon can be taken out by either Red or Blue (Gunstar Heros) since they have a weapon that never runs out of ammo and tracks enemies namely chaser (They can just sit there holding the trigger pointing the gun up and yawning every so often). Other Zelda characters can be dispatched through various means (Ninja being the most obvious). So really, it seems to be Sega FTW if you know anything about them.


Ok ok i get your point already  FYI,the only Sega character I know is Sonic!! Thats why when i saw this thread,my mind instantly saying that Nintendo wins,coz i don't know too much bout Sega,ok.

Oh,i was too lazy to read the other 2 posts above  and I've already vote for Nintendo...hehehe


----------



## NineG (Jun 26, 2006)

nintendo FTW 

they are just overpowerd


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

NineG said:
			
		

> nintendo FTW
> 
> they are just overpowerd



How are they overpowered? Explain.
BTW. Sega has overpowered characters, like the one in my sig.


----------



## NineG (Jun 26, 2006)

*Mario bros* everypower up speaks for it self
fire emblem
*pokemon* ah whole army of unleashed beasts go figure
*legend of zelda* Vaati , Link, Zelda ,Ganondorf the 3 triforce parts (gods) and so many fucking items   
*wario * a atomic fart
*samus* al the weapons she has 
*kirby series* absorbing skills and copy skills
*F-zeroe series* with or without speeding on the high way : falcon punch

and there are even more series 
that's why i think nintendo wins


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

That's it...you Nintendo fans were warned, you've added Gods therefore Golden Silver comes in (full power) along with Death (from Chakan) with assistance from every Ninja Sega has ever come up with (Joe Musashi, Hotsuma, Moritsune, Hibana, Kage Maru, and Green to name a few. Those stupid pokemon get _both_ Red and Blue using chaser to destroy the lot of them. Chakan dies then comes back in minutes at least twelve times. Oh, one more thing, every character from _all_ the Shining Force and Phantasy Star games come in to counter any other random additions (that's a good sized army right there) and Dural uses every fighting style of all people involved (Nintendo characters included) to kick some serious ass! Nintendo pwned.

Seriously though, you give way to much credit to Nintendo. This isn't "Sonic vs. Nintendo" it's "Sega vs. Nintendo".


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 26, 2006)

It just seems that the Metroid Universe has a big enough army already.

Space Pirate Armada, Galactic Federation, Kriken Empire, Chozo, Luminoth, Ing, Metroids, X Parasite.

The Metroid Universe alone gives Nintendo a giant army, filled with powerful weopens and numbers. And the Ing and X Parasite, can infect Sega's armies and turn them into Nintendos, by either possessing them or repicating them.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> It just seems that the Metroid Universe has a big enough army already.
> 
> Space Pirate Armada, Galactic Federation, Kriken Empire, Chozo, Luminoth, Ing, Metroids, X Parasite.
> 
> The Metroid Universe alone gives Nintendo a giant army, filled with powerful weopens and numbers. And the Ing and X Parasite, can infect Sega's armies and turn them into Nintendos, by either possessing them or repicating them.



Again, adding the entirety of Metroid isn't fair at all, and would still do absolutely nothing to Golden Silver, Chakan, or Death. In fact, if cosmics of each universe are included (which they seem to be considering the addition of the triforce and Eternal Darkness gods) Sega easily wins with Chakan (who is basically immortal), Death (self explanitory), and of couse Golden Silver (who's powers are too vast for me to adequately explain). If they aren't (and they really shouldn't) then Sega still wins as they have an army of skilled fighters including a slew of Ninjas which I have metioned several times.


----------



## Roy (Jun 26, 2006)

sega has no chance against Nintendo so that means Nintendo ftw


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

gaara_92 said:
			
		

> sega has no chance against Nintendo so that means Nintendo ftw



Have you read a single post I've made? It seems to me that XeroShinobi and myself are the only people who know *anything* about the Sega series'. Honestly people, if it's a popularity contest you want then fine, Nintendo wins. But I think that Sega can definitely beat Nintendo in anything else.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 26, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Again, adding the entirety of Metroid isn't fair at all, and would still do absolutely nothing to Golden Silver, Chakan, or Death. In fact, if cosmics of each universe are included (which they seem to be considering the addition of the triforce and Eternal Darkness gods) Sega easily wins with Chakan (who is basically immortal), Death (self explanitory), and of couse Golden Silver (who's powers are too vast for me to adequately explain). If they aren't (and they really shouldn't) then Sega still wins as they have an army of skilled fighters including a slew of Ninjas which I have metioned several times.




How is adding everything from Metroid not fair? You said yourself it is Nintendo vs Sega.

Also Nintendo also has gods and some of them are also immortal. Most have been mentioned.

Din, Nayru, Faroe, anyone who has the complete Triforce, Eternal darkness gods, Golden Sun summons. Ganon who also might be immortal.

EDIT: Crap wait, Ganon is not a god


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jun 26, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> How is adding everything from Metroid not fair? You said yourself it is Nintendo vs Sega.
> 
> Also Nintendo also has gods and some of them are also immortal. Most have been mentioned.
> 
> ...



Yes I know, however I like to think that Death is more powerful than most of those gods, also adding the entire cast of metroid is fine but then please explain just how it's going to beat somehting else. Golden Silver beats anything that is mortal and ties any gods (unless they are of the omnipotent variety, which none of the ones mentioned are), Death can take on the non-omnipotent gods as he pretty much is (with a few small limitations), and Chakan beats any other gods you can come up with (since he did beat Death). So assuming I choose to be fair and use those three for the sole purpose of countering your "gods" and other cosmics, the other Gunstar Heros cast members and various random people (Shining Force cast, Phantasy Star lot, and all those kickass Ninjas) should be more than enough to beat the other Nintendo characters.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 26, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Yes I know, however I like to think that Death is more powerful than most of those gods, also adding the entire cast of metroid is fine but then please explain just how it's going to beat somehting else. Golden Silver beats anything that is mortal and ties any gods (unless they are of the omnipotent variety, which none of the ones mentioned are), Death can take on the non-omnipotent gods as he pretty much is (with a few small limitations), and Chakan beats any other gods you can come up with (since he did beat Death). So assuming I choose to be fair and use those three for the sole purpose of countering your "gods" and other cosmics, the other Gunstar Heros cast members and various random people (Shining Force cast, Phantasy Star lot, and all those kickass Ninjas) should be more than enough to beat the other Nintendo characters.



Man, this thread is crazy, too many things to add. I have to check what those Gods are capable of, not to mention the ninja's and shining force cast.

Nintendo also has A huge army from advance wars, and Fire Emblem, Although the Fire Emblem ones are too primitive.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 27, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Did you not read the last two posts? Pokemon are actually _really_ weak (most can be easily overpowered by a skilled human and they only fight eachother). I really don't think you can honestly believe that the Nintendo lot can beat the previously mentioned slew of Ninjas. As for the actual answer to your question, Chakan alone defeats Link, the pokemon can be taken out by either Red or Blue (Gunstar Heros) since they have a weapon that never runs out of ammo and tracks enemies namely chaser (They can just sit there holding the trigger pointing the gun up and yawning every so often). Other Zelda characters can be dispatched through various means (Ninja being the most obvious). So really, it seems to be Sega FTW if you know anything about them.



Mewtwo can be easily overpowered by a skilled human?  He's practically God.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 27, 2006)

Super Sonic alone can pwn all of these Nintendo guys .


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 27, 2006)

I think Nintendo has Sega beat in mortal armies. I left out alot of other series that would cause a threat to Sega.

Of course I already said many before

Space Pirate Armada, Galactic Federation, Kriken Empire, Chozo, Luminoth, Ing, Metroids, X Parasite, Fire Emblem Armies, Advance wars Armies

Then we have Corneria and Venom's Battle Ships which form a giant Fleet, along with the Aparoids from Star Fox Assault. The Aparoids can also assimlates other armies into their own. (Like the Borg from Star Trek)

Then we have the Gigya army from Eathbound, which can use powerful Psi Magic.

The Smithy Army is added from Mario RPG which also have Magic on their side along with the ability to mass produce their troops.

The Underworld demon's and spirits are brought from Kid Icarus, and are joined by the primitive Kremlins from Donkey Kong and Koopa Klan from the Mario games. Still however Pokemon come in, and they can indeed be tough or at least end up as cannon fodder. The Legendaries however like MewTwo can take on armies himself.

So even if Sega's Gods countered Nintendo, Nintendo probably has them beat with their mass numbers and power. Although some of them are indeed under powered. (Kremlins, Koopa Clan, Fire Emblem)


----------



## NineG (Jun 27, 2006)

don't forget that link incarnates every time 

and maybe there are gods from sega ?
but did they seal away evil ?
cause the 6 sages sealed away ganondorf in oot 
and ganondorf had at that time the triforce of power


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 29, 2006)

How exactly is Golden Silver a God? From what I know, it is a 1000 year old robot programmed to take the energy from suns. He was also defeated by the gunstar force, making him seem less threatning. So why do you believe he can destroy most or all Nintendo has?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 30, 2006)

Sonic for the win. Sorry I dont think anyone in Nintendo can take Sonic. If you and in Nights its gameover.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 30, 2006)

Sonic might be fast, but as soon as he's hit, he flinches, and has to start accelerating again to gain his speed. The only thing that Soinc has going for him is when he is Super Sonic, which can be beaten by the things Nintendo can dish out, such as the Tri-Force.


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2006)

Nintendo ftw!


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 30, 2006)

Umm yeah once he gets hit he flinches. Yeah but okay if Sonic is running at the speed of light then who is going to stop him.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 30, 2006)

SSJ Gai Sensei said:
			
		

> Umm yeah once he gets hit he flinches. Yeah but okay if Sonic is running at the speed of light then who is going to stop him.



Ummm, Yeah. In none of his games have I seen sonic go the speed of light, Not even Super Sonic.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 30, 2006)

Sega ftw, Not only do they have sonic and the other stuff that was named already but they have shinobi,nightshade, the Power stone characters (ohh how much i miss that game), phantasy star!!!, virtua fighter, streets of rage, nights, and i cant really think of much else right now lol


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 1, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> How exactly is Golden Silver a God? From what I know, it is a 1000 year old robot programmed to take the energy from suns. He was also defeated by the gunstar force, making him seem less threatning. So why do you believe he can destroy most or all Nintendo has?



Golden Silver isn't quite a god, but very close. First off he does take energy from suns, he also uses it to destroy planets. Also, the only reason that Red and Blue were able to defeat him is that he had only just barely been activated and was at a mere fraction of his power, plus even after that Green had to sacrifice his life to finish him off. Golden Silver at full power is practically invincible.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 1, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> Sega ftw, Not only do they have sonic and the other stuff that was named already but they have shinobi,nightshade, the Power stone characters (ohh how much i miss that game), phantasy star!!!, virtua fighter, streets of rage, nights, and i cant really think of much else right now lol



You've suceeded in naming half the things me and Xero did...


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 1, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Golden Silver isn't quite a god, but very close. First off he does take energy from suns, he also uses it to destroy planets. Also, the only reason that Red and Blue were able to defeat him is that he had only just barely been activated and was at a mere fraction of his power, plus even after that Green had to sacrifice his life to finish him off. Golden Silver at full power is practically invincible.



Was there a time when Golden Silver was at full power? If so how was he defeated/deactivated?

I guess that doesn't matter though, because of the Ing.

Yes the Ing are fully capable of taking over large robots.The Ing look for power among anything else. Since Golden Silver is so powerful, the Ing will attack it without hesitation, preferably in a way that lets them add it to their so called "Horde". I can See the Emperor Ing, (who is large in size) having the honour in doing so.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 1, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> Was there a time when Golden Silver was at full power? If so how was he defeated/deactivated?
> 
> I guess that doesn't matter though, because of the Ing.
> 
> Yes the Ing are fully capable of taking over large robots.The Ing look for power among anything else. Since Golden Silver is so powerful, the Ing will attack it without hesitation, preferably in a way that lets them add it to their so called "Horde". I can See the Emperor Ing, (who is large in size) having the honour in doing so.



Sure, but can they do so before Golden Silver uses the power of a sun on them? I'm led to believe that the Ing aren't too fond of light... and even if they could Death is still there and so is Chakan both of whom would be immune to the Ing (Death because he is Astral and Chakan because he has enough willpower to overcome Death, though in the end this didn't work out in his favour). The Ing can't be invincible (were they defeated in Echos?).


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 1, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Sure, but can they do so before Golden Silver uses the power of a sun on them? I'm led to believe that the Ing aren't too fond of light... and even if they could Death is still there and so is Chakan both of whom would be immune to the Ing (Death because he is Astral and Chakan because he has enough willpower to overcome Death, though in the end this didn't work out in his favour). The Ing can't be invincible (were they defeated in Echos?).



The Ing were deafeated in Echoes. Using the power of a sun on the Ing would most likely kill them. Probably not from the heat, but from the light. The Ing However, could always plan a sneak attack, opening up their portals around Golden Silver and hoping he falls fast enough. Chakan, indeed has enough will power to survive a Ing attack. However the "X" can easily enter his body, and repleicate his DNA, which wil eventually kill him. The X retain all the experiences, skills, and memories of it's host, which will make them just as deadly as the original Chakan. An even scary thought is the X's ability to reproduce asexually, so within a few hours, you can have no less then 10 "Chakan X"


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 1, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> The Ing were deafeated in Echoes. Using the power of a sun on the Ing would most likely kill them. Probably not from the heat, but from the light. The Ing However, could always plan a sneak attack, opening up their portals around Golden Silver and hoping he falls fast enough. Chakan, indeed has enough will power to survive a Ing attack. However the "X" can easily enter his body, and repleicate his DNA, which wil eventually kill him. The X retain all the experiences, skills, and memories of it's host, which will make them just as deadly as the original Chakan. An even scary thought is the X's ability to reproduce asexually, so within a few hours, you can have no less then 10 "Chakan X"



That would be quite interesting indeed as Chakan never dies (a "reward" for defeating death) but instead is returned to purgatory until he can get back, which doesn't take long due to the fact that purgatory is riddled with portals relevant to where ever Chakan needs to be. So there would be "Chakan X" and Chakan at the same time...

As for the Ing attempting a surprise attack on Golden Silver, think of this would you pit your reaction time against that of a computer?

(Note: Now I have to look up the "X" too as I don't play the newer Metroid games)


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 1, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> That would be quite interesting indeed as Chakan never dies (a "reward" for defeating death) but instead is returned to purgatory until he can get back, which doesn't take long due to the fact that purgatory is riddled with portals relevant to where ever Chakan needs to be. So there would be "Chakan X" and Chakan at the same time...
> 
> As for the Ing attempting a surprise attack on Golden Silver, think of this would you pit your reaction time against that of a computer?
> 
> (Note: Now I have to look up the "X" too as I don't play the newer Metroid games)




Well I'm not sure if Golden Silver has a fast reation time, since he was programmed to absorb suns

The Ing have three states that they can become: Liquid, Solid and a Gas.
In their solid form they can take damage, but have many attacks as well.
In their liquid form, they can scale walls, and mulitply.
Their gas form is usally the one they are in when possessing creatures. Also  the Ing are impervous to weapens in this form, as such when the Space Pirates fired laser type weapens at them to no success.

If it takes most of their army the Ing will take down Golden Silver, but I doubt it will take much of the numbers to do so.

EDIT: Sorry the Ing still take damage when in their gas like state. I messed that up.


----------



## Jiraiya~ (Jul 1, 2006)

Nintendo wins

Why?

Well because nintendo has DONKY KONG A GIANT MONKEY!!


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 3, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> Well I'm not sure if Golden Silver has a fast reation time, since he was programmed to absorb suns
> 
> The Ing have three states that they can become: Liquid, Solid and a Gas.
> In their solid form they can take damage, but have many attacks as well.
> ...



Golden Silver also fights, oh and I remember now, Dr. White (legendary Gunstar Hero) is the one who originally shuts down Golden Silver, he apparantly did it remotely which is no longer possible. So the Ing could likely be beaten by Golden Silver, but what about X and Chakan that is still yet to be settled.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 3, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:
			
		

> Golden Silver also fights, oh and I remember now, Dr. White (legendary Gunstar Hero) is the one who originally shuts down Golden Silver, he apparantly did it remotely which is no longer possible. So the Ing could likely be beaten by Golden Silver, but what about X and Chakan that is still yet to be settled.



Well I'm not so sure Chakan can fight off the X, since ther're extremely difficult to destroy when in their ameoba form. It's also hard to even notice if you've been infected before you get the symptons, which is nausea, shivering, loss of body control, black outs and loss of consciosness. So Chakan is helpless to do anything. 

The X parasite, can also take over robots, but in a differnet way then the Ing. If there is any Organic componets in a robot, the X can take that over and control the robot, or at least make it malfunction. The X is also capable of processing technical data and using it for it's own. For example, say you have a information on how to build a "Robot Attack Droid". The X will access the computer and gain the knowledge on how to build it. This is were the last ability of the X come in. They are able to create inorgainc devices (such as metal) from their own mass. After creating this "Attack Droid" the X multiply and can create more of them if it wants. 

This is what makes the X so powerful. Along with the Ing, they can take over most of what Sega has.


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2006)

i think nintendo takes this one...


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 4, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> Well I'm not so sure Chakan can fight off the X, since ther're extremely difficult to destroy when in their ameoba form. It's also hard to even notice if you've been infected before you get the symptons, which is nausea, shivering, loss of body control, black outs and loss of consciosness. So Chakan is helpless to do anything.
> 
> The X parasite, can also take over robots, but in a differnet way then the Ing. If there is any Organic componets in a robot, the X can take that over and control the robot, or at least make it malfunction. The X is also capable of processing technical data and using it for it's own. For example, say you have a information on how to build a "Robot Attack Droid". The X will access the computer and gain the knowledge on how to build it. This is were the last ability of the X come in. They are able to create inorgainc devices (such as metal) from their own mass. After creating this "Attack Droid" the X multiply and can create more of them if it wants.
> 
> This is what makes the X so powerful. Along with the Ing, they can take over most of what Sega has.



Well, the problem is that Chakan can't die, if the X tried to take over Chakan he'd disappear at about the point he would normally die and then transport back from purgatory, what affect X can actually have on him is unknown. That makes this a bit of a problem, since it seems that we've come down to just gods and cosmics (Ing and X fall into the latter). If Chakan were to reform in purgatory, I don't think that the X infection would go with him since he is essentially just given a new body (courtesy of Death), what _would_ happen to it though is up for debate. In my (possibly biased) opinion it would just disappear with the original body. Also, there has to be some way of hurting X as (like the Ing) it was eliminated somehow.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 4, 2006)

> Well, the problem is that Chakan can't die, if the X tried to take over Chakan he'd disappear at about the point he would normally die



If that's the case, then the X will have absorbed all they need from Chakan right before he dies.




> Also, there has to be some way of hurting X as (like the Ing) it was eliminated somehow



After an X has sustained enough damage while in it's host form it will revert back into it's ameoba state. It is in this form that they are most resilant to attacks. The only way Samus killed them was by absorbing them. (And destroying the planet that they lived on)


----------



## Ryphan (Jul 6, 2006)

Nintendo has Sheik!  Sheik is top tier!!!


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 7, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> If that's the case, then the X will have absorbed all they need from Chakan right before he dies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, well, Chakan's mere existance brings it to a stand-off at the very least (Which I guess is a win for Nintendo given the circumstances). However, Golden Silver could come back from sunning the Ing to blow up the X's planet while Chakan kept 'em busy (Chakan and all  ). I don't know if that would work but I figure I could mention it. It is certainly well within Golden Silver's ability to blow up a planet (hell he can absorb them like he would a sun, just won't get as much energy), however it's whether or not that would really get rid of it that is in question. Also, for the record Chakan would still come back after the world blew up, just somewhere else.

And all of this is assuming that Death is doing nothing...(but I guess it'd be unfair, mind you Death's power to just kill stuff can't be used in a one on one duel, he's still really powerful mind you but Chakan beat him).


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 7, 2006)

Nintendo because the only Sega characters I love are the Sonic characters.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 7, 2006)

Well the only thing stopping Death could be other Gods, but if you think he is too powerful then we can add the Tri-Force. The Tri-Force gives you extreme power, and the wishes you make are granted by it. If Link or Ganon has it in their possession, then they could take on Chakan, Golden Silver, or Death.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 7, 2006)

I am Super Sonic in this picture taken 2 weeks ago at AnimeNext and look at Segas Side and Nintendos side which side looks more kick ass? I think it is pretty obvious.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 8, 2006)

So then you are saying that just because I have an omnipotent figure on my side, yours is MORE omnipotent? This doesn't exactly make sense. Show me Link or Ganon defeating Death in a no holds barred bare knuckle fight (Death's would be particularly bare) then maybe I'd take your side. As for Link just challenging Death then using the triforce on him, that is fine as long as he doesn't use the random-ass wishes ("I wish Death loses!"), the increase in power and other magical abilities are fair game though (Just like Death can still use his powers, just not the one that kills you instantly).


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 8, 2006)

Din, Nayru, and Farore, created the Zelda Universe and are responsible for the creation of the TriForce. Din created the barren Earth, Nayru gave the earth laws, such as gravity, physics, and Farore created all the Life that would uphold the laws, so they must be MORE omnipotent then someone who can just take away life (if that's all Death could do) All Link has to do is wish to be as strong or stronger then Chakan. However Link without the TriForce is still ridicoulsy strong if you give him his certain kickass items.

He is also practically immortal.


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Jul 8, 2006)

casts of virtua fighter will kick nintendo to the curve.  fear the "stun palm of doom"!!!


----------



## Zouri (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, while I believe that this is pure fanboy-ism it is my opinion that Sega could easily wipe the floor with their characters.

First off, the Vectorman universe is much more powerful than anyone would think. Vectorman may have a tough time with Samus (if he doesn't have power-ups and transformations), the main villan of the first game (Raster) was a robot who merged with a nuclear warhead (thus becoming Warhead). That alone is enough to take out most of Nintendo's forces. Unfortunately, I can't really say much about what the second game has (I never finished it), but Vectorman fights mutated insects. And of course, all of these are freakin' huge.

Another series that I haven't seen mentioned is Skies of Arcadia (Eternal Arcadia). First off, the humans in that series are insanely powerful. Characters are impailed by ice and simply walk it off in battle, and that's really going easy on them. Next come the airships, which have the power to destroy comets and such and some with the power to take down the Gigas. Airships with the appropriate equptment can even fly into space. Gigas are gigantic roaming monsters which take their powers from the elements the moons bestow upon them. The only way to contol them would be to use the moon crystals. Overall, they are highly dangerous and are part of the reason the world was destroyed before. The other reason was the Rains of Destruction, which sends down moon stones to obliterate all life on the planet. Of course, the Rains can be guided to hit only one specific location.

There already seems to be plenty of talk about Gunstar Heroes, so I'll leave that alone.

There is of course the dragons of the Panzer Dragoon series, which are all very powerful beasts. It's kinda hard to compare their strength to anything though. However, I believe that they could give the Starfox universe some trouble.

Robots from Virtual On are quite nimble, as compared to other gigantic robots. Many also have energy and elemental abilities to complement their strength and speed. It will be difficult to take them down.

Then there's Alex Kidd, who will defeat anyone as long as he beats them in Rock-Paper-Scissors.  

Don't take that last one too seriously, he's long since disappeared from most people's minds. But he was Sega's mascot at one time.

Yea, I'm done for now. I'm really getting lasy here. But there are plenty more Sega series to use and hundreds of overpowered characters on Sega's side.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2006)

sega, they have Earthworm Jim, Boogerman, Battletoads. and Rayman. Also the streets of rage characters would beat them.


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jul 9, 2006)

Again, if Golden Silver goes all out there is really not much anyone (who isn't omnipotent) can do about it. Golden Silver is physically invincible, the only reason he was defeated in Gunstar Heroes was that Red and Blue attacked his current power source, the mystical gems (which hadn't merged with Golden Silver yet.) and even that did not finish him, Green then had to self destruct the Seven Force into him, which STILL didn't completely destroy him. (As he can never physically die) He is also Hulk like in strength, is able to fly anywhere and can teleport moderate distances on a whim. His special abilities include shooting a resolving beam capable of incinerating just about anything in it's path and producing nuclear fusion capable of destroying planets and stars. He can absorb Suns and planets (He actually prefers planets though, because he transfers the natural resources into large amounts of power) While he is merged with the Gems he has an unlimited supply of power, making him God like in power. Originally Professor White was able to trap Golden Silver on one of Gunstar?s moons with an elaborate trap (exact details unknown) that deactivated him, which after he was reactivated, was no longer possible. (A highly intelligent Machine definitely wouldn't fall for the same thing twice)


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nintendo would win


----------



## Zouri (Jul 10, 2006)

Konoha Elite said:
			
		

> sega, they have Earthworm Jim, Boogerman, Battletoads. and Rayman. Also the streets of rage characters would beat them.



Actually, Sega doesn't own any of those properties except Streets of Rage. But Sega has better. Sega has Dynamite Heddy, Ristar, Billy Hatcher and Space Harrier characters and monsters to make up for those losers.

Horray for totally forgotten characters!  

Besides, Sega has a ton of street brawlers: Shenmue's Ryo and the gangs he fights, Streets of Rage, Die Hard characters, Fighting Vipers (which includes Pepsiman), Virtual Fighter Quest characters, and that beat-em-up game Sega released not to long ago. The one with a beach side setting.

Sega's ready for a scrap!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 10, 2006)

Sega also has the Phantasy Star series. O_O

Go go PSO!!!

In terms of pure strength, yes, SEGAs chars would whoop Nintendo chars head to head (although the mechs in Metal Combat and Battle Clash would whoop on the Virtual On mechs).  Think about the amount of sheer numbers they have just in their arcade games!  As for sheer popularity... Nintendo all the way.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 10, 2006)

The mere use of the phrase "More Omnipotent" makes me want to vomit. I was joking when I said it, then you built on it. No Death's power is not limited to "You die now" he can also create life (As with Chakan...a lot) and has other Magical powers too numerous to describe. Chakan's alchemy is also quite formidable as it allows him to do a number of things including become invincible for a time (A magical sheild protects him from all harm), an ability that is quite common in Sega characters (Ie. The great Joe Musashi!). Honestly this is just one big popularity contest, which is not Sega's strong point, they are amazing at making kickass games, not so great at hyping them up (Which is about all nintendo ever does).


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmmm .. I say Nintendo. Mario, Link, Fox, Samus, all the good ones.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha-chan said:
			
		

> Hmmm .. I say Nintendo. Mario, Link, Fox, Samus, all the good ones.



Nobody reads; Mario, Fox, and Samus are all beaten easily by Musashi alone who can Kariu Mario and Fox into oblivion, then (Since Samus is immune to fire) get into a kickass epic battle with Samus because it's his duty as a Ninja to be cool . In the end Link will use Triforce like the prissy little...thing he is to get rid of Musashi only to die whilst doing so (Courtesy of Death) as he can do only one thing at a time. It doesn't stop there though! The gods of Hyrule (You know, the ones that are more omnipotent) come in and...create stuff.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait Wait Wait.... who is currently making games under the thumb of the other?


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 10, 2006)

Neither, Sega makes games on their own agenda (though often for the Nintendo consoles, but not exclusively)

Edit: I failed to mention that Sega can no longer afford to make home consoles because they fail at advertising and can't keep up with current gen consoles anyway. Their arcade systems however, are top notch.


----------



## NineG (Jul 10, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> Again, if Golden Silver goes all out there is really not much anyone (who isn't omnipotent) can do about it. Golden Silver is physically invincible, the only reason he was defeated in Gunstar Heroes was that Red and Blue attacked his current power source, the mystical gems (which hadn't merged with Golden Silver yet.) and even that did not finish him, Green then had to self destruct the Seven Force into him, which STILL didn't completely destroy him. (As he can never physically die) He is also Hulk like in strength, is able to fly anywhere and can teleport moderate distances on a whim. His special abilities include shooting a resolving beam capable of incinerating just about anything in it's path and producing nuclear fusion capable of destroying planets and stars. He can absorb Suns and planets (He actually prefers planets though, because he transfers the natural resources into large amounts of power) While he is merged with the Gems he has an unlimited supply of power, making him God like in power. Originally Professor White was able to trap Golden Silver on one of Gunstar?s moons with an elaborate trap (exact details unknown) that deactivated him, which after he was reactivated, was no longer possible. (A highly intelligent Machine definitely wouldn't fall for the same thing twice)



ohwell the six sages could seal him away , cause they even sealed ganondrof away while he had one of the triforce parts , 
and it's not cheating see it as the deathgod summon in naruto ,
the only diference is that the sages won't die


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 10, 2006)

NineG said:
			
		

> ohwell the six sages could seal him away , cause they even sealed ganondrof away while he had one of the triforce parts ,
> and it's not cheating see it as the deathgod summon in naruto ,
> the only diference is that the sages won't die



Will they be able to do this BEFORE he nukes them or some Ninja (take your pick Sega has a small army of the things) stabs on of them in the back? I don't think so.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 11, 2006)

OK...YALL HAVE ASKED FOR IT!


1) Dynamite Headdy puts on his time freeze head and freezes time. Sonic then spin-dashes everyone to death. 

2) Sonic goes Hyper, makes the screen flash and EVERYONE DIES.

Sega wins!


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 11, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:
			
		

> OK...YALL HAVE ASKED FOR IT!
> 
> 
> 1) Dynamite Headdy puts on his time freeze head and freezes time. Sonic then spin-dashes everyone to death.
> ...



Much as I agree with you over the victor, that's not the way to prove it...


----------



## XeroShinobi (Jul 11, 2006)

Hyper Sonic does indeed have a technique that kills just about everything around him though. Problem being that strong opponents won't get 1 hit KO'D, still useful none the less.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jul 15, 2006)

XeroShinobi said:
			
		

> Hyper Sonic does indeed have a technique that kills just about everything around him though. Problem being that strong opponents won't get 1 hit KO'D, still useful none the less.



Hyper Sonic's screen clearer makes that game so ridiculously easy, and I don't see how one would work it into the plot (Unlike say, Kariu or Mijin) but whatever.


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Dec 17, 2006)

Bumping an old topic out of sheer boredom


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

mario, Metal gear, zeldia AND Children of fire....do I really need to express the winner any further?


----------



## aeriolewinters (Dec 17, 2006)

Aruseus* FTW

Nintendo Wins End of Story


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 17, 2006)

Nintendo had Thanos with Infinity Gauntlet


----------



## Art of Run (Dec 17, 2006)

Sega insta win because of Cheese.


----------



## Kai (Dec 17, 2006)

Judging by specifically the SSB series, they would obliterate Sega. Link also has some godly tactics... with Triforce he would eat Sega.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 17, 2006)

SEGA wins... purely for the fact that they have Sonic on their side.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 17, 2006)

Samus is auto-win.

Tell me one Sega char that can beat Samus with all of her gear (including dark visor, so bye-bye Sonic)


----------



## Limit_Tester (Dec 17, 2006)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Samus is auto-win.
> 
> Tell me one Sega char that can beat Samus with all of her gear (including dark visor, so bye-bye Sonic)



Echo the dolphin.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 17, 2006)

Limit_Tester said:


> Echo the dolphin.


*cough*echovisor*cough* Then she could hit him with Murder beam or Dark burst and pwn him


----------



## ZE (Dec 17, 2006)

How the hell can people say Nintendo characters beat sega characters? Don?t tell me you think Mario>Sonic. Sega made games with badasses characters, like virtua fighter Shenmue etc.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 17, 2006)

sega has darkstalkers i think and sonic so they win.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 17, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> sega has darkstalkers i think and sonic so they win.



I smell noobs. Darkstalkers are Capcom. Metal Gear are Konami.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 17, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> ...



Do you know what the fuck a 3RD party game is?


----------



## Vicious (Dec 17, 2006)

WTF?? what does that got to do with this thread its nintentdo vs sega and im saying sega wins.

Ps: oh, thanks for negging me, soon u will have many more negs.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 17, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> WTF?? what does that got to do with this thread its nintentdo vs sega and im saying sega wins.



Darkstalkers isn't sega. It's Capcom


----------



## Kuya (Dec 17, 2006)

sega genesis was my favorite game system. but u put the Pokemonverse on the nintendo side, therefore they would win. 

but if u added Streets of Rage, Battletoads, Double Dragon, or Toe Jam and Earl. Then Sega wins for sure.


----------



## Id (Dec 17, 2006)

Fuck Sega and Nin.

I vote for NEC and Bonk


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2006)

Nintendo has Mike Tyson.


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

Illuminati Rild said:


> I smell noobs. Darkstalkers are Capcom. Metal Gear are Konami.



not to attack you, but metal gear 1 and 2 was infact under license and Order of nintendo. darkstalkers however can suck a dick, genaric lesbian version of street fighter For The Lose.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Dec 18, 2006)

DarkTechnomancer said:


> Have you read a single post I've made? It seems to me that XeroShinobi and myself are the only people who know *anything* about the Sega series'. Honestly people, if it's a popularity contest you want then fine, Nintendo wins. But I think that Sega can definitely beat Nintendo in anything else.



You're forgetting the alien species and God-like characters from the Phantasy Star series.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 18, 2006)

wonderz said:


> not to attack you, but metal gear 1 and 2 was infact under license and Order of nintendo. darkstalkers however can suck a dick, genaric lesbian version of street fighter For The Lose.





no it isn't


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

*sigh*.....you win.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 18, 2006)

wonderz said:


> *sigh*.....you win.





> Metal Gear (メタルギア, Metaru Gia?) (commonly abbreviated to MG) is a stealth-based game designed by Hideo Kojima.* Metal Gear was developed and first published by Konami in 1987* for the MSX2 home computer. It was well-received critically and publicly, scoring 91% in GameSpot's aggregate and selling an estimated 0.7 million (including various ports).
> 
> The premise of Metal Gear revolves around a special forces operative codenamed Solid Snake who goes into a one-man sneaking mission into the hostile nation of Outer Heaven to destroy the titular weapon, a bipedal walking tank capable of launching nuclear missiles from any spot on the globe. Most of the subsequent games in the series follows this same premise, often changing the cast and settings.
> 
> ...



I'm right  dammit


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 18, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> ...



lmao, look at the top     .


----------



## Vicious (Dec 18, 2006)

i know i know, i screwed up  but it also says sega


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Illuminati Rild said:


> I'm right  dammit


stop rubbing it in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicious (Dec 18, 2006)

^he did that to me too  he thinks he is a know it all.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 18, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> ^he did that to me too  he thinks he is a know it all.



Rubbing it in when people admit I'm right is one of my very few pleasures here. And i don't think I'm a know it all


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 18, 2006)

What the fuck?




Laz-E-Boy said:


> OK...YALL HAVE ASKED FOR IT!
> 
> 
> 1) Dynamite Headdy puts on his time freeze head and freezes time. Sonic then spin-dashes everyone to death.
> ...



Listen!


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 18, 2006)

good thing i didnt get a sega system when i was younger

super nintendo >>> sega.

and from that list, the nintendo cast just outnumbers them.

nintendo wins.


----------



## exmorte (Dec 18, 2006)

Huhm Yoshi and Birdo can solo the sega verse.

OH and with the Oendan Crew backing up nintendo they insta win. Anyone who can destroy an asteroid by cheering along to Ready Steady Go (which is a crappy song BTW) will totally be able to help an already powerful cast of characters take on a cast of characters that is of a similar power level (assuming  that sega isn't weaker than nintendo which it is)


----------



## DarkTechnomancer (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm bumping this again, it's just too fun to read. By the way, Joe Musashi beats Samus hands down, and if that isn't good enough Hotsuma using Akujiki slays each pokemon in turn (doubling his power with each kill courtesy of Akujiki) then blinks in her general direction, WIN!


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jan 27, 2007)

DarkTechnomancer said:


> I'm bumping this again, it's just too fun to read. By the way, Joe Musashi beats Samus hands down, and if that isn't good enough Hotsuma using Akujiki slays each pokemon in turn (doubling his power with each kill courtesy of Akujiki) then blinks in her general direction, WIN!



So how does Joe take on the Bounty Hunter? Also if Hotsuma really can kill all the Pokemon, then he is going to have to go through the ones that can use Destiny Bond. If they use that against him, and they die, so will he.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 27, 2007)

GTOnizukadude said:


> Sega almost wins, but loses when everyone realises Shadow used to be cool before he became just sonic with a handgun and no chili dogs.
> 
> Then snake shows up randomly out of his cardboard box and yells "Showtime!"
> 
> ...



One of those guns can gun down any Mario, Zelda, or Kirby character with one shot.

Sega would win, Sega's got Shadow and his totally br0ken aura of coolness not even metaknight of Wolf O Connor can penatrate, plus he can go Hyper Chaos Controling them sun, all of them. Plus Metal Overload and Neo Metal Sonic FTW. Sega wins. That all it takes.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, after reading the entire thread, it seems both Sega and Nintendo have omnipotents on their sides (or at least that's what I gathered by reading it; correct me if I'm wrong). Therefore, the fight would end in a draw.

Excluding omnipotnets, I'm not quite sure who would win... I'm leaning towards Sega, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 27, 2007)

UzumakiNarutoKyubbi said:


> Nintendo is like Zelda and Sega is like Ganon, Nintendo triumphs over Sega



zelda is captured by ganon in all games man

i think kazuma from yakuza (sega) would triumph over any nintendo char, but just him, most of sega's games aren't very famous for good characters
oh and let's not forget shinobi, he could kick any nintendo character's ass easly,

and the drop of water that makes the glass spill, sega invented cell shading (used on LOZ wind waker) for their games jet grind set radio


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jan 27, 2007)

alta?r said:


> zelda is captured by ganon in all games man
> 
> i think kazuma from yakuza (sega) would triumph over any nintendo char, but just him, most of sega's games aren't very famous for good characters
> oh and let's not forget shinobi, he could kick any nintendo character's ass easly,
> ...



Okay. I don't know either of those guys. What makes them so strong?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 28, 2007)

Super Sonic.....The most unbeatable videogame character. his only fault is time. To me sonic is more memorable than mario they still making games for Sonic in the 360 and PS3 I dont think any new mario games coming out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

In-game, Super Sonic and Hyper Sonic loses to the bottomless hole.

Comic-wise, they're godly beasts.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jan 28, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Super Sonic.....The most unbeatable videogame character. his only fault is time. To me sonic is more memorable than mario they still making games for Sonic in the 360 and PS3 I dont think any new mario games coming out



Super Sonic could be matched by Link with the TriForce, or Mario with the Beanstar or StarRod. Also Super Paper Mario and Super Mario Galaxy are being made for the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 28, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Super Sonic.....The most unbeatable videogame character. his only fault is time. To me sonic is more memorable than mario they still making games for Sonic in the 360 and PS3 I dont think any new mario games coming out


Super mario galaxy, is coming out for Wii, and it looks awesome.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Super Sonic.....The most unbeatable videogame character. his only fault is time. To me sonic is more memorable than mario they still making games for Sonic in the 360 and PS3 I dont think any new mario games coming out


Funny, when Knuckles clocked the emeralds out of him, he didn't look unbeatable, and Super Shadow can match him. So no, Super Sonic is not unbeatable when he can get hurt by the final bosses in most current Sonic Games.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jan 30, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Hmm, after reading the entire thread, it seems both Sega and Nintendo have omnipotents on their sides (or at least that's what I gathered by reading it; correct me if I'm wrong). Therefore, the fight would end in a draw.
> 
> Excluding omnipotnets, I'm not quite sure who would win... I'm leaning towards Sega, but I'm not quite sure.



Even taking away omnipotents, If Mario were to have the Beanstar, Bowser the StarRod, and Link the TriForce, then all three have the power to just wish away the entire Sega cast. Also any powerful Sega Character that can't resist the X Parasite are going to be killed straight off.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm talking about Super Sonic from Sonic 2 becaus in there he was almost unbeatable. I haven't played any of the updated sonic games so i wouldn't know much about shadow and silver


----------



## Zouri (Jan 30, 2007)

Man people, stop focusing on Sonic so much. Yes, he is uber-powerful (Super Sonic has defeated "Hyper Dimensional Beings" in Sonic 360) but he is not the strongest of the SEGA characters.

First off, whatever happened to Golden Silver. The bot can destroy planets and at full power is going to destroy everything. Then there is Death, who is godly for obvious reasons. Then there are the Gigas and the Rains of Destruction, which can destroy the world. Also, the shield that Ramirez placed over his base (it has been a long time since I played that game) is near indestructible.

To add onto this, Warhead is an f'ing nuke. A nuke! He will decimate over half of the Nintendo forces just by blowing himself up. Next, Robotnik is skilled enough to make a machine which can use Chaos Control to break into pieces. To add to his genius, Metal Sonic can absorb DNA just by looking at someone or something, thus he can then transform and use their abilities. G-mel was also another of Robotnik's robots, and he was planet busting at full power.

SEGA ninjas are also super fast and powerful, and there are hundreds of them. Panzer Dragoon Dragons are also powerful, though hard to place in terms of a power scale. Virtual On robots are large and powerful, but nimble. Then there is Alex Kidd, who can defeat anyone as long as he beats them in Rock-paper-scissors.

There's more, but I'm in class now. So I'll rejoin this debate (fanboyism) later.

SEGA WINS!!!


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jan 30, 2007)

All the powerful ninjas, can they protect themselves against the X parasite? Also pretty much every robot, machine, or android Sega has can be taken over by the Ing, and to counter Death, Nintendo would bring in the three Zelda gods who created the Zelda Universe. 

Or again, just have Mario with the BeanStar, Bowser with the StarRod, and Link with the Triforce. Instant win.


----------



## Zouri (Jan 30, 2007)

Ah, wanna play the insta-win game, do you? Well, SEGA has some options to fight against that too.

1) In Sonic 360, Mepliles and Iblis can combine to create Solaris. When this happens, he is teathered to all existing timelines and procedes to eat (destroy) all timelines. It is possible for him to move dimmensions as well, as long as he doesn't teather himself down to one. If you do defeat the body, the damage would have already been done (End of the world senario, where basically the world is broken into chunks and tears in space/time are constantly being made. Touching one causes you to simply stop existing). The only way to reverse this is to go back into the past and put out the original form of Solaris. (It would be possible for Mario and Luigi to do with E.Gaad's time machine, but I doubt they know when and where to go)

2) The Chaos Emeralds and the Sol Emeralds act like magnets, which can attract and repel. When used to attract, they can cause dimensions to collide into one another and pretty much destroy everything. When repelling, they keep the dimensions apart.

3) The Rains of Destruction are known for pretty much destroying the entire world. All they have to do is activate the seven Moon Crystals. It wouldn't destroy the surface of the planet, but almost all inhabitants of the planet die.

4) Pretty much all SEGA games have featured time travel in one way or another (hell, even Ecco the Dolphin's universe has time travel). So, one strategy would easily be to go back in time and stop the Star Rod or the BeanStar from being made/used. Also, they can go back in time to kill off any powerful characters in the Nintendo arsenal. Obviously, the Triforce would be immune to such a tactic, but the other two are not. (The only problem would be knowing where to go and when, but it's not like that many people in the Nintendo-verse can really follow them)

Also, the StarRod is a really weak wishing machine. Sure, it is a great power-up, but as far as wishes go it is kinda lame. Especially since it has only granted really petty ones. The Beanstar I know less about, but I don't think that can really remove that many people. 

Check it out! And SEGA's got even more in its arsenal!


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jan 30, 2007)

Link also has the ability to travel through time by using the Harp of Ages. However I'm not sure time travelling can be used to kill off characters of either side, seeing as they are all in serperate Universes. If Sega were to destroy everything would they be destroying themselves in the process? I'm not sure that counts as a win, but I don't think Nintendo is capable of that either.


----------



## Zouri (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, taking the Solaris route would probably destroy everyone in the long run (seeing as without time-lines the dimension would most likely collapse and Solaris would move), but he would make for a good draw situation if SEGA was going to lose. I mean, the only way to stop him would be to go back and put out the original flame, but that would just undo all the damage and make the SEGA side weaker.

The smashing dimensions also has a problem, as if you add Chaos Conrtol to the mix then it is just going to get ugly. Seeing as it is possible to use Chaos Control to move dimensions (Blaze told Silver to seal her into a different dimension after absorbing Iblis, and proceeded to use Chaos Control herself when Silver refused), it is possible for the SEGA characters to escape. Then again, when you are making dimensions collide I'm not sure how viable that option really is. Of course, they could all travel into the Special Zone, in which case all they have to do is jump into a giant ring. Still, it's really too much to take a good guess.

As far as the Rains of Destruction, there are two options. One is the shield Ramirez placed over his base. I'm not 100% sure, but I think that it has the potential to block the Rains. Otherwise, you'll just have to go with dimension jumping.

Lastly, I guess time travel probably wouldn't work, seeing as they do have their own universes. Unless they meet on some neutral ground it would be way too difficult to both travel back in time and travel through universes.


----------

